# 3 weeks no net. but I'm back!



## Northern Touch (Nov 8, 2006)

After the longest 3 weeks of my life and also the best I'm back to build some props and share some ideas...Also wanted to wish everyone a happy new year and hope u all had a good Christmas I started my christmas with a move a week before and then the birth of my 2nd child on the Dec 20 a BOY .Now all the dust has setteled and I'm ready to start on 2007, I have been busy tinkering with pneumatic's thanks to Oct31man and think I'm on my way to building some cool props I need to take some pics and vid and do some posts real soon I also have a few new Foam props to....


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Congratulations NT!! That's a fine, handsome new haunter you have there! It really was a Merry Christmas and it's going to be a Happy New Year, too!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Wow! That foam prop looks real! Congrats my friend!


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Welcome back. Good looking boy there.


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

He is sooo perfect. Congrats!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

congrats to you - i remember when, enjoy,this is the best time after that(teenager) its all down hill


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

Congrats! A real lady catcher you got there.... very cute! whats his name?


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Congrates Ah yes the piter pater of cute little feet.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Congrats on the new addition to the family. Welcome back!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Congratulations indeed! Glad to hear that all is so right in your world.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Congradulations and welcome back. 


Question: is the baby prop pneumatic, or does it run on a windshield wiper motor?


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Congrats on your new bundle of joy and welcome back to the forum!!!!!


----------



## Northern Touch (Nov 8, 2006)

thankz everyone for all the nice compliments and his name is Marshall my little man,got my million dollar family and (07) Halloween is going to be the bigest set up to date with 9 rooms and 6 hallways can't wait to get started on my new props...


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I love poopy butts. They are so cute. Congrats!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Wow. What a wonderful gift. Congratulations to you and your wife.


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

Congrats on the little one! Even if belated!
Our youngest son was born on the 19th! Of 1986 that is! LOL And he loves horror movies and Halloween. 
Good to have you back!


----------

